# RIP Frederic Rzewski



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

I just found out that Frederic Rzewski passed away through Bwv 1080's post in the Guestbooks forum. Since he was truly a major figure, I thought a thread in the main forum was appropriate.

_Coming Together_ and the variations are obviously favorites, but I've also come to love a lot of work in jazz/improv circles as a pianist - check out the Musica Elettronica Viva stuff!


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

I don't know anything by Rzewski except for the wonderful, _People United Shall Never Be Defeated_, which is a remarkable theme and variations that takes one through the entire history of piano technique and stylistic changes. Of the recordings I've heard of _People United_, this one by Yuji Takahashi is the finest:









It is quite rare to find on CD so if you're a fan of _People United_, and can find it on Amazon or Discogs, or at a used record and CD store, for a reasonable price, you should grab it. I think you can also find it on YouTube if you want to hear it before purchase. If you like the piece, then you will not be disappointed.

My condolences go out to Mr. Rzewski's family and friends.


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

The Youtube recording of The People United (by Rzewski himself) which includes the score is really recommended- this is definitely a work where seeing all the instructions to the player made it significantly more enjoyable.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

Sorry to hear this. Apparently he was still actively composing, at least until recently. I could only just warm up to his music via _El Pueblo Unido_ and I was thinking to dig deeper into his œuvre. Wikipedia says that he has quite an extensive list of works for chamber. I`d appreciate some suggestions of his chamber works that do not sound very minimalistic.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Back in the '80s I heard live a recent orchestral work, "Long Time Man," which I remember being good, but have not heard of it since.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I learned of Rzewski's death on this Forum thread. Just a few moments ago.

I immediately turned to my Discogs database to see what I have on hand that I could play to commemorate the life and music of this composer and found, interestingly, the following in the seven CD box set _Darmstadt Aural Documents Box 3 • Ensembles_ on the NEOS Label: Neos ‎- 11230: *Requiem (Part I), For Female Speaker, Male Choir (Basses), Piano, Tubular Bells, Woodblock And Four Drones, Synthesizer, Thunder Stick And Jew's Harp (1963-1967).*

The Requium, on Disc 4 of this box set, is Performed by:
Choir - Schola Cantorum Stuttgart
Conductor - Bernhard Kontarsky
Piano - Frederic Rzewski
Voice [Speaker] - Nicole Rzewski

What could be more appropriate? And note the bonus of the living composer playing the piano part.

The music is playing as I type.

















Above there is a picture of the composer, from a better day than this one.

Fortunately, according to my database information, I have much more to explore by this late composer of contemporary music, a genre I greatly enjoy exploring.

Among them is a 2012 recording of _The People United Will Never Be Defeated!_ featuring Ole Kiilerich ‎on the piano (Bridge Records ‎- BRIDGE 9392) that I have not yet cracked open. Why not today?









I see I have several of his compositions, including the following, which I recall listening to once, immediately upon getting the disc set which features it:

Scratch Symphony (In Memory Of Cornelius Cardew) (1997)
Composed By - Frederic Rzewski
Conductor - Michael Gielen
Electronics - Kompositionsauftrag Des Südwestfunks Baden-Baden
Orchestra - SWF-Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden Und Freiburg*
(26:54)

This is packaged in the wonderful 3-CD set: _Donaueschinger Musiktage 1998_ on col legno ‎- WWE 3CD 20026









As well, I see I have the pianist Frederic Rzewski on several discs, including one featuring Pierre Boulez's _Sonatine For Flute And Piano_ with Severino Gazzelloni on flute. and another with Stockhausen's _Kontra-Punkte_ (For 10 Instruments). Since it's been a while since I last spun those discs, the day invites me. Sadly, though.

RIP Frederic Rzewski.


----------

